# :baby: Tomorrow's the big day!!!



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Warning to to all you Hav families out there...
Tomorrow my DH and I will FINALLY pick up our baby girl, Seda (pronounced "Sayda" ))) !
As of this week she is 11wks old. I am so nervous :/ I've done virtually all I can do ahead of time preparing for this day, including joining this forum.
You all will most likely see crazy posts by me as all the anticipation finally evolves into reality..lol! I promise to first investigate my concerns by seeking out past threads that might answer my questions.....Nevertheless expect to see my name popping up all over the place.
Well I should at least try and get SOME sleep tonight..hahaha!

Debby


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yippppppieeee! and please feel free to post away... I live vicariously through new puppy owners and LOVE to hear about all the fun adventures and misadventures!!
Can't wait to see pictures... we can NEVER see enough puppy pictures. op2:op2:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I am also new here and I know exactly what sort of nervousness/excitement/anticipation you are going through! Wonderful name for your baby by the way!

Anything you will ask will probably be what I have been wondering about as a new Hav mommy myself, so please ask away (and I will do the same!)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

How exciting! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of your Seda


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am also waiting for pictures of Seda... So exciting !!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

have fun!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so excited for you! Cannot wait to see pictures of little Seda. What a cute name.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Boy, how exciting. Yes we need pictures and of course details, remember there is not detail too small.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

hartnurse said:


> Warning to to all you Hav families out there...
> Tomorrow my DH and I will FINALLY pick up our baby girl, Seda (pronounced "Sayda" ))) !
> As of this week she is 11wks old. I am so nervous :/ I've done virtually all I can do ahead of time preparing for this day, including joining this forum.
> You all will most likely see crazy posts by me as all the anticipation finally evolves into reality..lol! I promise to first investigate my concerns by seeking out past threads that might answer my questions.....Nevertheless expect to see my name popping up all over the place.
> ...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see some pics!There are so many lovely new pups on the forum!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How exciting! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures of Seda in her new home. Congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Enjoy little Seda but include us with pictures and details! Hope the day goes well!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

is she in your arms yet? pitcures


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

*Exciting Day!!! Seda is home *

Thanks to all for the welcomes, congratulations & shared excitement! 
Wednesday was definitely a crazy/exciting day  Picking Seda up from the breeder went smoothly as did the 1.5hr ride home.
She has taken wonderfully to her x-pen ! I have a wire crate attached to the pen with a comfy bed and she has taken a couple of long naps int it.

As a matter of fact, as I write this post, I am in my downstairs family room where the pen is and Seda is sleeping in the crate (door open to the pen). She has been asleep since 9pm! (1am right now). My plan had been to bring her upstairs to my bedroom where my DH has set up a small table where her bedtime crate (pet carrier) is positioned next to our bed. 
I am a night owl (years of shift work as an RN ) so it is not unusual for me to be up til 2am. Right now I'm wondering if she continues to sleep, if I should just go up to bed, or should I stay down here....
Although I believe she is safe in her little ex-pen house where she also has her pee-pad and toys, I feel terrible thinking of leaving her all by herself. Should I have sent her up to bed with my hubby (10pm), or should I let well enough be and allow her to sleep in her downstairs pen at night if that is what she chooses to do? It is only the first night, so I realize lots can change.
I will be checking with my breeder re what time the puppies would go down for the night at her house. She provided me with so much great advice and info about Seda from birth to now. Maybe 8-9pm was her usual bedtime??
Anyways, any thoughts/opinions would be great!
BTW, I of course have several pics of my little girl from today. Only thing is that her beautiful silky coat is virtually entirely black..... Really hard to get a good pick that doesn't make her look like a tiny black puff! Lol! I do have a couple that I will post in which I believe you can appreciate her adorable features....
Anyways, I look forward to MANY more communications!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics! Even if she only looks like a tiny black puff...those are cute too


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Black is really hard to get a clear picture sometimes, you'll get the hang of it. In the mean time we love even little black puffs. Happy to hear your night went well.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What did you end up doing? I would have woken the pup up and taken her to go potty then back to bed in your room. Your husbands sleep might be interrupted . I think it would be a good idea for Seda to go to bed when he does. And when you go to bed if she wakes up take her to go potty


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Good idea to check in with the breeder to check what her routine has been, and then you can get it to blend in with your routine.I did two totally different things with our Havs,the first one, Dizzie slept in his pen in our sitting room,we never had a moments trouble with him he slept through and never made a sound,he would use his pee pads during the night.Once he had stopped peeing in the night he moved into our bedroom and had his bed next to me, Dizzie was about 6 moths old.Nellie was totally different, she had her pen in our bedroom, but she would scrabble about so much in it during the night, that she kept us awake,so we tried her out of the pen in her little doggy bed, and then she was happy.I used to take her out for a pee when I had to get up for a wee,she would do her wee very quickly,she would be half asleep, then I would pop her back in her bed and she would be fine.Dizzie was sleeping on our bed by this time!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!  The first days are so exciting and I know what you mean about not wanting to leave them alone,

Taking pictures of a light colored dog can be just as challenging, but outdoor light is always a safe bet.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

as far as the night time routine... at the breeders Tillie went to bed around 8pm, when we brought her home we transitioned her easily to going to bed with me at 10-ish ... she would still go out and pee and them come in and sleep on my lap or on the floor until I am ready for bed around 10pm, she goes out to potty once more and then we go to bed, she sleeps in her crate. My husband is also a night owl and is in and out of our room etc..., he usually comes to bed around 2am or so, BUT since this has been our routine since we brought Tillie home she never barks or makes a sound when DH comes into the room late at night... just my advice would be to have her go to sleep where YOU want her to sleep when your husband goes to bed!


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

clare said:


> Good idea to check in with the breeder to check what her routine has been, and then you can get it to blend in with your routine.I did two totally different things with our Havs,the first one, Dizzie slept in his pen in our sitting room,we never had a moments trouble with him he slept through and never made a sound,he would use his pee pads during the night.Once he had stopped peeing in the night he moved into our bedroom and had his bed next to me, Dizzie was about 6 moths old.Nellie was totally different, she had her pen in our bedroom, but she would scrabble about so much in it during the night, that she kept us awake,so we tried her out of the pen in her little doggy bed, and then she was happy.I used to take her out for a pee when I had to get up for a wee,she would do her wee very quickly,she would be half asleep, then I would pop her back in her bed and she would be fine.Dizzie was sleeping on our bed by this time!


Thanks so much Kara for the tips! So..about our 1st night: Seda , after having fallen asleep 9pm-ish continued to sleep peacefully in her wire crate until about 3:30am. I had fallen asleep on the couch and woke when I heard her rustling about the pen. I was thrilled when I looked in the pen and saw a poop on the pad  However I then noticed a scattered puddle of pee on the floor  I quickly scooped her up and went about getting the cleaning supplies. I had her in one arm & was trying to pull paper towels off the roll with the other hand when the entire roll fell over into the sink where there was water...ugh! I found napkins and went about cleaning up the pee (still holding Seda). So much for keeping night time potties calm and quiet :/ Once the commotion was over, I did bring her up to our bedroom. put her in her bedtime crate where she fussed for bout 5min then fell asleep again until 8am.
What I have planned for tonight: puppy bedtime upstairs, in the crate when hubby goes to bed at 10pm and if she wakes up, straight the potty pad..
Question of the day: she has been peeing on the pad pretty flawlessly all day. However she has been pooping next to the pad! (pad is in a holder) Since she is in the pen, I'm not right there to "catch her in the act".....any thoughts??


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> as far as the night time routine... at the breeders Tillie went to bed around 8pm, when we brought her home we transitioned her easily to going to bed with me at 10-ish ... she would still go out and pee and them come in and sleep on my lap or on the floor until I am ready for bed around 10pm, she goes out to potty once more and then we go to bed, she sleeps in her crate. My husband is also a night owl and is in and out of our room etc..., he usually comes to bed around 2am or so, BUT since this has been our routine since we brought Tillie home she never barks or makes a sound when DH comes into the room late at night... just my advice would be to have her go to sleep where YOU want her to sleep when your husband goes to bed!


Thanks for offering the advise Tammie! I just responded to Kara's post (also with ideas ). I had not noticed your post before I posted my response to Kara! I believe Seda will have to adjust to hubbies and my differing bedtime schedule......we'll see how it goes! On to night 2! Debby


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

hartnurse said:


> Thanks so much Kara for the tips! So..about our 1st night: Seda , after having fallen asleep 9pm-ish continued to sleep peacefully in her wire crate until about 3:30am. I had fallen asleep on the couch and woke when I heard her rustling about the pen. I was thrilled when I looked in the pen and saw a poop on the pad  However I then noticed a scattered puddle of pee on the floor  I quickly scooped her up and went about getting the cleaning supplies. I had her in one arm & was trying to pull paper towels off the roll with the other hand when the entire roll fell over into the sink where there was water...ugh! I found napkins and went about cleaning up the pee (still holding Seda). So much for keeping night time potties calm and quiet :/ Once the commotion was over, I did bring her up to our bedroom. put her in her bedtime crate where she fussed for bout 5min then fell asleep again until 8am.
> What I have planned for tonight: puppy bedtime upstairs, in the crate when hubby goes to bed at 10pm and if she wakes up, straight the potty pad..
> Question of the day: she has been peeing on the pad pretty flawlessly all day. However she has been pooping next to the pad! (pad is in a holder) Since she is in the pen, I'm not right there to "catch her in the act".....any thoughts??


 If it were me I would not worry about her not making the pad as long as it is right next to it she is getting the right idea. They like to do what I call the poop run my pup goes back and forth real fast then goes and if your pad is in a small container she may not have enough room.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Havs liked having two pads not too close to each other, because they didn't seem to like to pee and poo in the same place.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

clare said:


> Our Havs liked having two pads not too close to each other, because they didn't seem to like to pee and poo in the same place.


Same thing here and in many other havs' homes. They are special... no pee and poo in the same pad.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well..I guess Whimsy doesn't mind..she will pee and poop on the same pad.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

clare said:


> Our Havs liked having two pads not too close to each other, because they didn't seem to like to pee and poo in the same place.


I think I am going to try the 2 pads....it will be difficult however. I'm using the iris pee pad holder, size med. Right now it fits nicely in Seda's x-pen with just enough room for a bed, food bowls & toys. I am going to have my hubbie help me try and reconfigure or add a panel to see if I can add a second pad/holder. I can't help but wonder if eventually she would use the same pad for both pee and poop. She's only been home 3 days.....


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hartnurse said:


> I think I am going to try the 2 pads....it will be difficult however. I'm using the iris pee pad holder, size med. Right now it fits nicely in Seda's x-pen with just enough room for a bed, food bowls & toys. I am going to have my hubbie help me try and reconfigure or add a panel to see if I can add a second pad/holder. I can't help but wonder if eventually she would use the same pad for both pee and poop. She's only been home 3 days.....


I think, eventually, she will. I don't remember how long it took Ache to do it but now she can do both on the same pad.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

give it a few days...Whimsy did both on the same pad.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Teresita and Evelyn! It would be so much better all around for her to do both on the same pad. At some point I hope to be able to have others babysit her in their homes, i.e. my mom and Dad, sister etc., and the less complicated the better  Is it better to change the pad after she has peed on it once? I wonder if she just prefers a clean pad? Of course though, this would be a problem if she were left alone for a while and had to go more than once...I imagine I have to be very careful at this time about what I allow her to become accustomed to!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't change it after one use .


----------

